# Mourning Gecko's....



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm very intrested in getting some mourning geckos. I just have a few questions to ask...

Is one of these ok to house 2-3 geckos?
Triple 8 Reptiles - Lees Herp Haven Extra large rectangle

Also I hear you can feed them on CGD - is this true? If so can you use the 2 part repashy stuff?

Thats all for know, cheers


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes it would be ok but youll have to seal up the holes with finer mesh as the food small enough for mourning geckos will get out lol!

yes you can feed them on CGD but they need live too - i feed mine on more live tha CGD. the repashy stuff will be fine.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I use the medium exoterra faunauriums for two subs/adults and i don't have to cover them up with anything, but the hatchlings I raise in cadburies tubs with very fine mesh over two big drilled air holes. 

I have been trying an experiment with feeding more cgd than live and find it is excellent for rearing babies escpecially if you cannot get any hatchling crickets. They do still appreciate the livefood though, so I wouldn't stop using it

Anna


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks very much both of you! Also do you have any pictures of your setups? Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Also does anyone know who sells mourning geckos around my area? Or someone that couriers? Thanks


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Just took some pics this minute....

Here the subadult/adult tanks for two geckos- obviously usually has a lid on it!

















Next here is the hatchling tubs, very basic...plastic plants + twigs...just to show you what the tub actually looks like..









One of my adult mourning geckos...just for fun









Picture of my stack, the mourning gecko tanks are the red and black lidded faunariums.









Here is what the green/yellow "houses" are used for....









Here is a one day old hatchling next to my finger...so you can see how small these guys are!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> Just took some pics this minute....
> 
> Here the subadult/adult tanks for two geckos- obviously usually has a lid on it!
> 
> ...


Wow thanks very very much! I deffietley hope I'll be getting some. Also do I just put a tub in there with eco-earth and she'll lay the eggs then I just remove them into the incubator? Thanks


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, i just have a few of them with a little door cut out of it, so its like a wee house...and most of mine have learnt to go in there and lay, then when i get a few eggs i remove it to the hatchling tub where i leave them at room temp to incubate. 

I replace the house for a new one so the female can use it again when ready


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks again, but another question!! lol I'm sure I heard somewhere that once there laid in that certain position you shouldn't move the position if you know what i mean?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's miiiiiine :flrt:
View fron the back









View from the front









This one ickle cat :flrt:










And this ones Ditta...she has the biggest calcium sacks ever! I think she may be expecting, but I cant tell if its guts or eggies :lol2:

















We love our chirpy mini monsters :flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Here's miiiiiine :flrt:
> View fron the back
> 
> 
> ...


AWW soo cute! What are the dimensions of that tank? And is it just a fish tank?


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Its a custom aquaria, its 16"x8"


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> Its a custom aquaria, its 16"x8"


thank youu!!!!


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Lugubris*

bold;








beautiful;








tiny, with a sweet tooth;








Home sweet home;








Yup!, I'm overrun with them!!!!
Love them, chirping little monsters!
Social and bold, easily feeding from hand from day one. Active day and night.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lygo your vivs are stunning! May i ask where you got them from? :flrt:


----------



## Gazellianaimee (Mar 12, 2009)

Awww! So cute! I wonder if i could sneak some of these into my parents house when i go home for summer:whistling2: lol. If only i didn't have to go home all summer . My parents aren't keen on me getting a lizard (or any pet, actually), and definately no snakes as my mum is petrified of them. Good luck with your little-uns, should you get any.


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

We're really interested in a group of these sometime soon. We have a 45/30/30 exo terra viv. Do you think that'd be big enough for a group of say 3?
And does anyone in the West Midlands breed them? Because our rep shop can't get them.
I think they're fascinating and I'd love to get some of these little gals.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lygo said:


> bold;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
stunning set ups and there so cute and tiny:flrt:


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Lygo your vivs are stunning! May i ask where you got them from? :flrt:


Glass, mesh, silicone,...and me!:2thumb:


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

urbanhippie said:


> We're really interested in a group of these sometime soon. We have a 45/30/30 exo terra viv. Do you think that'd be big enough for a group of say 3?
> And does anyone in the West Midlands breed them? Because our rep shop can't get them.
> I think they're fascinating and I'd love to get some of these little gals.


It would,....my tanks are 30x30x60cm


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

*the tanks*

here's what I was looking for....a more recent pic of the tanks. Plants filling out nicely!


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lygo said:


> Glass, mesh, silicone,...and me!:2thumb:



Genious, thank you! Their gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the help. 

Lygo - Gorgeous geckos and stunning vivs!!!


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

*mourning geckos for sale*

East Coast Exotics have loads for sale £20 each, I'm pretty sure they do a courier service too.

Livestock


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lygo said:


> East Coast Exotics have loads for sale £20 each, I'm pretty sure they do a courier service too.
> 
> Livestock


thank you very much. They do do a courier so I think I'll be buying from them. thanks!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Some breeding questions...

How often do they lay?
How many do they lay a clutch on average?
Do you leave the eggs in the home or take them out?
If you have to take them out what temp should they be incubated at?

Thanks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Also on average how long does it take to hatch?


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Some breeding questions...
> 
> How often do they lay? 14-60 days
> How many do they lay a clutch on average? 1-2
> ...


A dedicated website just for lugubris;
lepidodactylus lugubris


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to bring this up again, wondered if anyone could my answer my latest questions? Lygo thanks for the link but I find it confusing for some reason:blush:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Some breeding questions...
> 
> How often do they lay?
> How many do they lay a clutch on average?
> ...


Anyone please?


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

3-5 weeks
average 2
optional, depends where and to what they've glued the eggs
26-28


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks very much, also on average how long do they take to hatch?


----------



## Lygo (Oct 2, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Thanks very much, also on average how long do they take to hatch?



60-90 days,


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thought so, thanks very much.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Also how often do you handle? Thanks


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I wouldn't handle them if at all possible, they are way too fast and delicate, not really a holding pet.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thats ok, not a problem Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Right I'm sorry but some more questions:blush:

When the geckos lay eggs in the tub(Can somone help me with what to use please: victory do I just leave then in there or take the tub out and take the eggs out and put them in perlite(If so where do I get this stuff?) And leave at room temp in like my bedroom? 

How often do I feed livefood? Also what livefood do I use? And how many when I feed them? Also I'm guessing you just put the CGD in a milk bottle cap and change every night?

All for now I think, thanks very much.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

As for the egg laying...we discussed all that on the first page  I leave mine to incubate at room temperature. 

Livefood would be hatchling locusts or size 1 or 2 crickets, just fling a bundle in there...they will polish them off no bother.

Feed the crested diet every couple/few days..in a milk lid is fine, feed livefood whenever you like really....every few days/once a week, depends on how much of the cgd they are eating etc.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> As for the egg laying...we discussed all that on the first page  I leave mine to incubate at room temperature.
> 
> Livefood would be hatchling locusts or size 1 or 2 crickets, just fling a bundle in there...they will polish them off no bother.
> 
> Feed the crested diet every couple/few days..in a milk lid is fine, feed livefood whenever you like really....every few days/once a week, depends on how much of the cgd they are eating etc.


Oh yes! Sorry:blush::blush: Let me just confirm that I'll have a medium exo terra faunrium with 2-3 mourning geckos, then they'll lay in the tub.... At the time I'll have another medium exo terra faunrium set up and I'll put the eggs with the tub in there to hatch and leave at room tempreture - does this sound ok? Sorry but I always have to be sure, :lol2:

Oh and thanks very much with the info on the food, very helpful:no1:


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Medium exo is better for two I think yes, but a large faun would do 3 better... when the eggs are in the pot, remove it and replace with an empty one, and put it in another small faun (the smallest will do but if you puit some mesh on before the lid goes on or they will escape!)

they are pretty easy to care for, so you should not go wrong, and we are always here to ask!

Anna


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks very much, think I've covered pretty much everything now


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Maybe not, lol.

What sort of plants do you use? I was going to use exo terra stuff but wondered what you used? Thanks


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

You can use live plants, but in the small faunariums, its not really practical...I use a mix of plastic plants...they seem to quite like the Ivy as the leaves are sturdy and about the right size for them to curl up on!


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Think I'll be going fake for now. Thanks very much.


----------

